# man builds 16bit computer inside game that actually functions



## BookStop (Sep 30, 2010)

Minecraft player builds amazing, horribly confusing, working computer in the blocktastic game, PC PC News | GamesRadar

so, not useful, no, I can add 1 + 2 by myself, but pretty darned interesting


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 30, 2010)

What was that film where they create a virtual world in a vast computer and then discover that they are running in a vitual world themselves? Seems like this is a bit like that! Pretty damn awsome I'd say.

Sure it's pretty basic at the moment but he seems to think he can add "RAM" and an "Assembler" and "Compiler" in the future. Wild!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 30, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> What was that film where they create a virtual world in a vast computer and then discover that they are running in a vitual world themselves? Seems like this is a bit like that! Pretty damn awsome I'd say.


I think it may have been The Thirteenth Floor.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes that is the one - definitely made me think of it. Good film I thought too!


----------



## Deathpool (Dec 8, 2010)

BookStop said:


> Minecraft player builds amazing, horribly confusing, working computer in the blocktastic game, PC PC News | GamesRadar
> 
> so, not useful, no, I can add 1 + 2 by myself, but pretty darned interesting


 
Computers are used to solve mathematical problems that would take years of human effort. There are equations that have to be computed by computer. Those equations are encounted mostly in science and possibly engineering. That's a very interesting article.


----------

